

With This Device You Can Connect Anonymously to Wi-Fi 2.5 Miles Away - Fjolsvith
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/with-this-device-you-can-connect-anonymously-to-wi-fi-25-miles-away

======
bit2mask
This went downhill pretty fast.

[https://www.wired.com/2015/07/online-anonymity-project-
proxy...](https://www.wired.com/2015/07/online-anonymity-project-proxyham-
mysteriously-vanishes/)

------
tired_man
I love the idea, however, it still transmits RF.

RDF is old but it still works. If you're transmitting, they can locate you.

